
Ask HN: Why doesn't everyone consider themselves infected? - sigmaprimus
What is the point of waiting for a test? It is known that the testing is not going well, chances are it will be at least two weeks for any one not showing symptoms to get tested anyways. Why wait for a positive test result and be forced to quarantine? If you can stay home, stay home and if in two weeks your not sick, you probably don&#x27;t have it. I know the government says that testing people is the best way to track the spread, but personally I would rather not be a node in any sickness graph, nevermind over burden the health care system because I couldn&#x27;t stay home and chill out for two weeks.
======
ColinWright
Those who can, should. But there are people who can't simply stop working, who
don't have the resources to pay for food, rent, _etc.,_ without the paycheck.

If you can, do it, and good for you. And not necessarily just for two weeks.
Unless you're incredibly paranoid, every time you go out you will run the risk
of being exposed.

But seriously, can you stay in your home for 3 months without going out at
all?

~~~
ddingus
This stuff lives in the air for a few hours, and on many surfaces for a few
days.

Things are a real mess!

It's going to be all about minimizing risks and taking them only when
necessary.

A lot is going to change and do so very rapidly.

